# New 2015 PA 12



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Picked up a new 2015 PA12 this week while on St George Island as I find most everyone I take fishing end up with my 2014 PA12 and I end up in the Outback or Revo.

Nice new features on the 2015 - new mirage drive with glide technology (i.e.., moving points now have bearings) is pretty smooth. H-Bar side handles that are twice as long as the old handles. I put the tackle box on it as well as flipping the rod holders to the outside and using them for stakeout pole and paddle storage. It also has a retractable skeg in front of the rudder as well as a larger rudder that resolves the tracking issue on the older PA's. And when retracted, the new PA12 turns on a dime. You do give up any chance of storage in the rear hatch as the retractable skeg indention now fills in that area.

Overall, really like it!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Any photos of the new features?


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Any photos of the new features?


Will take and post a few over the coming days. Here's a side view from the Hobie site that shows the retractable skeg and H bar side handles.

You can see the H-bar accessories here. They had the rod holders, drink holder (both came with the yak) and tackle/tool box that I purchased. http://www.hobiecat.com/accessories/h-rail/


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here are more pics of the Hobie H-rail attachments.


----------



## Otter (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice! Still waiting for mine....


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Got my 2015 PA14.... luv it... fish catching machine!!! surf board not so good!lol


----------



## Otter (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet! No word from Liquid Serf and Sail on mine!:furious:


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

we have them in stock at keysailing 850-932-5520


----------

